
HTC is halting trade of its shares in anticipation of expected takeover - jrwan
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/20/16338110/htc-google-trading-stock-takeover-report
======
ytch
from @evleaks:

[https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/910458987757363200](https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/910458987757363200)

GOOG will acquire certain HW eng assets, but HTC retains its brand.

